# How to score/shoot indoor targets



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is an explanation of how to shoot and score vegas and 5-spot faces.

First you need to know your division. Divisions are broken down by the equipment that you shoot.

Bowhunter: This is usually shot with a hunting setup, but there is no rule that says what bow you can use. However this category is there are regulations on the length of stabilizer that you can shoot and the type of sight( i.e. pins instead of a scope, limit on number of pins...)

Freestyle: This is usually shot with what is referred to as a target bow. These are usually a long axle to axle bow that is very stable. There are no regulations on the stabilizers or the sights in the division.

If you shoot a recurve, longbow, or fingers you will be in a "limited" division (limited just refers to the fact you shoot with fingers)

After you know which division you are shooting in, you need to know what type of face that you are shooting. 

here are the two most common indoor faces in the U.S.(may be that way in other places, but i'm not sure)

Vegas: This is the official target of the World archery festival in Las Vegas. This target uses 3 spot with scoring rings from x-6(x,10,9,8,7,6). The "x" ring, 10 ring, and 9 ring are yellow. The 8 and 7 rings are red and the 6 ring is blue. During an end one arrow is per spot. He highest score per end is 30 3x. The round consists of a total of 10 ends( 3 arrows times 10 ends comes to a total of 3 arrows). The highest possible score is a 300 30x.









5-spot: This is the target shot for indoor nationals and the usual target shot for indoors. The target face, as its name suggests, utilizes 5 different spots. Each of the spots scores x-4(x,5,4). So the inner white ring is the "x" ring, the outer white is a 5 ring, and the two blue rings are 4 rings. During an end, 5 arrows are shot for a possible score of 25-5x. The round consists of 12 ends of 5 arrows(12 ends of 5 arrows comes to a total of 60 arrows). The highest possible score is 300 60x.









both the 5-spot and vegas rounds can be shot on a one spot target face. they are both also shot from 20yds, give or take

I may have missed a bit, Sightingin could you add anything if i missed anyting


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks for the info learned alot


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

glad it helped


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I may have missed a bit, Sightingin could you add anything if i missed anyting


First of all, I am flattered that you referred to me for that. Thanks. :embara:

Anyways, it all sounds good, but a few things might need clarification. First off, each end you shoot 1 arrow per spot on both styles of targets. If there is not an arrow on that face, it counts as a 0. Even if you hit the other spot and end up with 2 arrows on one spot, you get a 0. If you do get 2 arrows on one spot, I believe that you take the lower score of the two. If you find that this is a recurring problem, it might be a good idea to switch to a single face. 

Also, when scoring, if the arrow touches the line, it is in. So, if it hits the line between 9 and 8 on a Vegas face, as long as it touches, it is a 9. No matter how little of it is in, it still counts. But, if you can see any color between the line and arrow, it counts as out.

Finally, for Bowhunter class, you are only allowed a 12" stabilizer. Now, this rule I am not 100% certain on, and I might need correcting, but I am pretty sure this is correct. Also, I think if you have a quick disconnect on it, that also goes into the length of the stabilizer. 

Hey, mods. It might be a good idea if this thread got a sticky. This is not the first time this question has been asked, and it might be a good reference. Thanks!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> First of all, I am flattered that you referred to me for that. Thanks. :embara:
> 
> Also, when scoring, if the arrow touches the line, it is in. So, if it hits the line between 9 and 8 on a Vegas face, as long as it touches, it is a 9. No matter how little of it is in, it still counts. But, if you can see any color between the line and arrow, it counts as out.


No problem I know that you know your stuff about this more than i do. 

I have heard that if the arrow breaks the line, i.e. rips the line, its in. Do know about that?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> First of all, I am flattered that you referred to me for that. Thanks. :embara:
> 
> Anyways, it all sounds good, but a few things might need clarification. *First off, each end you shoot 1 arrow per spot on both styles of targets. If there is not an arrow on that face, it counts as a 0. Even if you hit the other spot and end up with 2 arrows on one spot, you get a 0. If you do get 2 arrows on one spot, I believe that you take the lower score of the two*. If you find that this is a recurring problem, it might be a good idea to switch to a single face.
> 
> ...


that part is false with a 5 spot target there can be as many arrows in one spot as u want if shoot 2 in the center and 3 in the top right they all score as where land vegas is different there you can only have 1 in each target


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

N7709K said:


> No problem I know that you know your stuff about this more than i do.
> 
> I have heard that if the arrow breaks the line, i.e. rips the line, its in. Do know about that?


yes if the arrow breaks the line or even touches it you take the higher score


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

never heard about that on 5-spot

I know that if it touches the line it counts up, but what about it if just rips the line?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

N7709K said:


> never heard about that on 5-spot
> 
> I know that if it touches the line it counts up, but what about it if just rips the line?


not if the target it self rips to the line because you score the arrow not the paper


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ok, i have been told both ways at tournaments


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

N7709K said:


> ok, i have been told both ways at tournaments


ya if the arrow is not touching or breaking the line its out


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> that part is false with a 5 spot target there can be as many arrows in one spot as u want if shoot 2 in the center and 3 in the top right they all score as where land vegas is different there you can only have 1 in each target


I stand corrected. Thanks. I am not really a big 5-spot shooter, but I do Vegas style a lot, so I just assumed they worked the same way. 

I believe that if the paper just gets torn in the direction of the line, but the shaft does not touch the line, it's out. The arrow did not hit the ring, it was just a defect in the target. 

Also, for the record, if the arrow goes all the way into the target, the fletchings don't count. Believe me, I have tried, but it is the shaft itself that counts. :wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> I believe that if the paper just gets torn in the direction of the line, but the shaft does not touch the line, it's out. The arrow did not hit the ring, it was just a defect in the target.


that's it. for example, on one of our outdoor FITAs this past summer, our butts were pretty worn out, and on one end, you could see where my arrow impacted in the 9, but it tore all the way into the X ring, so i got the X. a few ends later, another guy on my target did the same thing, only his arrow went from the X to the 9. you could clearly see where the arrow hit inside the X ring, but it just ended up in the 9, and that's how it was scored.


----------

